# Board: Intel Corporation SANTA ROSA CRB; BIOS: Phoenix Technologies LTD R2.01 01/09/



## bhayoor (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Am new to this forum and I hope I can be of help to others so as to be helped.

Question: Am having defficulties to upgrade/update my bios which is listed in the title above.

I would be most appreciative if someone can give me a helping hand on how to get a link on upgrading/updating my system bios.

Thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What is the model number of the motherboard?

Any BIOS flash file should come from the manufacturer website.

Is there a particular reason for the update?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

You should never upgrade the firmware (BIOS) of any device unless you are certain the update directly addresses an issue which you are experiencing. Even if you do everything right, there are dozens of things which may go wrong, any one of which may render the device unusable. 

That being said, and without knowing specifics:
Go to the manufacturer's support pages for your system/motherboard and view the available BIOS updates. Download the one(s) which address your particular issue(s). Save it, per the manufacturer's instructions to a CD/DVD or flash drive. Install the upgrade per the manufacturer's instructions.

Make certain you have read, and understand, the manufacturer's instructions, completely, before attempting the procedure.


----------

